# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Est il possible de devenir plus interessant qu'un chevreuil

## lealouboy

Bonjour à tous !!!

J'ai 3 chiens : Coyot Boy croisé malinois/griffon de 3 ans, Daïs croisée braque/epagneul de 2ans et demi et Djobi BA de 2 ans   :amour:   ::  

Ils sont sympas, éduqués, se promènent sans laisse sans problème SAUF si un chevreuil débarque    ::  

Même en laisse ils deviennent dingues et difficilement gérables    ::  

J'ai fait une erreur l'année dernière en lâchant Djobi alors que le rappel n'était pas suffisant, elle est partie sur les talons d'un chevreuil en m'entraînant les 2 autres pendant une course poursuite de 25 minutes (pendant lesquelles j'ai cru mourir d'angoisse)    ::  

La solution qui m'a été proposée est "electrique"   :tsss: 

Evidemment j'en cherche une "positive" (à savoir que le jour où ils ont galopé le chevreuil j'avais des dés de poulet dans la poche, rien à foutre lol)     ::

----------


## Selenite

Perso, je n'ai jamais pu me rendre plus intéressante qu'un écureuil, mais comme on dit, c'est le cordonnier le plus mal chaussé.

Tu devrais, lorsqu'un chevreuil passe, les retenir en laisse, en leurs disant NON fermement, puis leurs donner de miam miam une fois qu'ils commencent a se calmer, en les félicitant etc.

petit a petit, peut être qu'ils comprendrons;;; bonne chance!   ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ben ça va, je gère à peu près si je les ai en laisse ou que je vois le chevreuil avant eux (c'est souvent le cas par chance) mais s'ils le voient avant moi et qu'ils sont détachés, là c'est gràve la merdouille    ::

----------


## Selenite

la, pour le coup..... Mon educ' m'avais dit, pour ma chienne, d'avoir une canette vide, avec des cailloux dedans. S'ils se barrent, lance la leur en leurs disant NON, le bruit peut les surprendre, les détacher de leur objectif, et ils t'obeirons peut être.
Et quand ils reviennent, récompense, récompense...

----------


## prem's

la désinhibition est une chose longue, très longue.
et sur un animal que tu voies régulièrement et facile d'approche (type chat) c'est faisable, sur un animal sauvage hum ça devient plus chaud à faire.

----------


## lealouboy

oui je pense qu'il n'existe pas de solution   :? 


Sélénite, je pense que, même si un avion s'écrase à côté d'eux, ils continueront à galoper le chevreuil    ::  

Ils ne sont pas assez rapides pour attraper un chevreuil et ils reviendront toujours après, mais j'ai super la trouille qu'un jour ils traversent une route, se fassent renverser ou fassent renverser le chevreuil    ::   ::   ::  

Ou alors il faut que je les garde en laisse en permanence   :hein:

----------


## nera27

Si solution il y a, je suis également preneuse... Avec mes deux chiens précédents (setter et croisée setter) comme avec mes deux chiens actuels (croisés anglo-français), je crois avoir tout essayé sans succès. Mon mâle, pourtant hyper gourmand, oublie tout dès qu'il voit un chevreuil ou qu'il tombe sur des traces trop fraîches. Ma femelle, je ne peux même plus la lâcher. Seule solution proposée: le collier électrique, que j'ai refusé... Mais les 5 éducateurs que j'ai interrogés sur ce sujet ont été unanimes: il n'y a rien à faire...   ::

----------


## Selenite

et le colier qui fait "Pshit"???

Ca envoi un Pshit dans le nez du chien qui séloigne trop (de citronnelle je crois, mais je sais pas si on peut changer le parfum).

C'est une alternative au collier électrique...

http://www.antiaboiement.com/index.php? ... tItemid=27
Bon, ok, c'est un collier anti aboiement a la base, mais peut être que si tes chiens aboient en pourchassant le chevreuil.....

----------


## lealouboy

> Si solution il y a, je suis également preneuse... Avec mes deux chiens précédents (setter et croisée setter) comme avec mes deux chiens actuels (croisés anglo-français), je crois avoir tout essayé sans succès. Mon mâle, pourtant hyper gourmand, oublie tout dès qu'il voit un chevreuil ou qu'il tombe sur des traces trop fraîches. Ma femelle, je ne peux même plus la lâcher. Seule solution proposée: le collier électrique, que j'ai refusé... Mais les 5 éducateurs que j'ai interrogés sur ce sujet ont été unanimes: il n'y a rien à faire...


 Pareil on ne m'a proposée que la solution electrique   ::  

Déjà que ça me saoule bien d'avoir été obligée de mettre une clôture anti fugue car il y avait un risque vital (Coyot sautait et je l'ai retrouvé une fois sur la route)    ::   Donc ça va quoi, ils ne vont pas vivre dans un monde "electrique"    ::  

D'abord, en plus du fait qu'il n'y pas moyen,  je ne vois comment une impulsion electrique peut les faire revenir et secundo j'aurais bien trop peur qu'ils fassent un arrêt cardiaque (ils sont déjà en hyper excitation dans ces moments)    ::

----------


## lealouboy

> et le colier qui fait "Pshit"???
> 
> Ca envoi un Pshit dans le nez du chien qui séloigne trop (de citronnelle je crois, mais je sais pas si on peut changer le parfum).
> 
> C'est une alternative au collier électrique...
> 
> http://www.antiaboiement.com/index.php? ... tItemid=27
> Bon, ok, c'est un collier anti aboiement a la base, mais peut être que si tes chiens aboient en pourchassant le chevreuil.....


C'était une idée interessante mais ils n'aboient pas    ::

----------


## Selenite

Zut, sont nul tes chiens! Ils pourraient au moins aboyer quoi!!!!! ^^
Je rigole!   ::  

Désolée, mais je n'ai pas d'autres idées à te proposer...  :Frown: 
A moins que le collier a Spray existe aussi en "anti fugue", mais bon...

----------


## lealouboy

> Zut, *sont nul tes chiens! Ils pourraient au moins aboyer quoi!!!!!* ^^
> Je rigole!   
> 
> Désolée, mais je n'ai pas d'autres idées à te proposer... 
> A moins que le collier a Spray existe aussi en "anti fugue", mais bon...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Pandore

Idem, je ne fais pas le poids contre toutes chose poilus sortant d'un bois.

Avant je rappelais, doucement ou en gueulant, je les suivais (pas longtemps !), caresse, jeux, récompenses, bouffe, diversion, rien a faire !
Avant je me stressais. Maintenant comme je sais que de toute façon on est en plein bois ou champs, pleine campagne et qu'a part rester coincé avec le collier quelque part, il ne pouvais rien leur arrivé, je me suis resignée.

Now, si jamais ca arrive, je rapelle, tant que je les vois. Si perdu de vue, je prend mon mal en patience, j'essaie de pas me stresser, je m'assoie là ou elles m'ont quittée et je rappelle calmement les deux poilues toutes les 30 sec /1min/2min Histoire qu'il oublie pas qu'a la base j'étais avec eux et que je suis là et que j'attends. Elles finissent toujours par revenir et me rejoindre là d'ou elles sont partis. Et je les promène avec un harnais plutôt qu'un collier avec mon numéro si jamais elle se perdent mais elle save enlever leur harnais si elles reste accrochées...


C'est pas la solution mais j'ai trouvé que ça !

----------


## prem's

pour celles qui ont des chiens de chasse, faut pas s'en étonner hein    ::  
ils ont un atavisme très fort et c'set normal, en effet rien à faire dans ces cas là, à part assumer d'avoir du chien de chasse    ::

----------


## lealouboy

> pour celles qui ont des chiens de chasse, faut pas s'en étonner hein    
> ils ont un atavisme très fort et c'set normal, en effet rien à faire dans ces cas là, à part assumer d'avoir du chien de chasse


  ::  

En effet Coyot Boy est croisé griffon, et à priori beaucoup de BA sont très chasseurs    ::  

Daïs croisée épagneul/braque est plus sur les plumes, elle se contente de suivre les autres en fait    ::

----------


## Brume81

Faudra que je regarde rayon escalade si je trouve les cordes dont tu parles pour rajouter à la longe ...

----------


## mimine

> Faudra que je regarde rayon escalade si je trouve les cordes dont tu parles pour rajouter à la longe ...


ben dans n'importe quel Decath*lon ou magasin de bateau tu trouves des cordages de diamètre différents, à un prix tout à fait raisonnable.. j'en ai vu dernièrement à 0.50 le mètre.. ça revient carrément moins cher qu'une longe dans le commerce "traditionnel"

----------


## virginie63

> j'ai pas tout relu, donc désolée si jamais.
> je pense à un truc depuis tout à l'heure : celles qui ont un jardin, est ce que vous laissez vos chiens creuser?


Euh, Voui, Pourquoi ???????   :hein:   ::  

En même temps aussi bien les uns que les autres préférent creuser dans les prés plutot que dans le jardin !

----------


## emmajojo

en fait je me demandais, mis à part le risque potentiel pour le chien, en quoi c'était plus gênant de le laisser courser le chevreuil, que de le laisser débusquer les mulots ou les taupes (qui s'en sortent mal en général, contrairement au chevreuil/lièvre).
visiblement ça, ça choque personne.

mais c'était juste une réflexion nocturne hein, doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe

----------


## lealouboy

> en fait je me demandais, mis à part le risque potentiel pour le chien, en quoi c'était plus gênant de le laisser courser le chevreuil, que de le laisser débusquer les mulots ou les taupes (qui s'en sortent mal en général, contrairement au chevreuil/lièvre).
> visiblement ça, ça choque personne.
> 
> mais c'était juste une réflexion nocturne hein, doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe


Vu comme ça, je me sens nouille   :lol2: 
Daïs creuse dans le jardin, mais je ne l'ai que très rarement vue attraper un animal (2 fois de mémoire)   :? 
ça m'ennuie mais d'un autre côté, je vais pas, en plus l'attacher dans le jardin   :hein2:

----------


## NALIA

> Envoyé par emmajojo
> 
> en fait je me demandais, mis à part le risque potentiel pour le chien, en quoi c'était plus gênant de le laisser courser le chevreuil, que de le laisser débusquer les mulots ou les taupes (qui s'en sortent mal en général, contrairement au chevreuil/lièvre).
> visiblement ça, ça choque personne.
> 
> mais c'était juste une réflexion nocturne hein, doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe 
> 
> 
> Vu comme ça, je me sens nouille   :lol2: 
> ...


Ben moi c'est pareil, je peux pas les attacher dans le jardin   :hein2: 
Mais wai des taupes ils arrivent à en chopper    ::  
Après pour la courses des lièvres, Djicky les ratrappe très vite donc après le résultat est le même   :fou:

----------


## emmajojo

bien sur que vous allez pas les attacher, manquerait plus que ça 
ma reflexion portait plus sur le fait que tout le monde s'insurge qu'un chien ose courir le chevreuil, car ils doivent rester en paix.
ben le chevreuil ça lui fait de l'entrainement pour la période de chasse 

je sais pas mais depuis 8ans que je suis en pleine cambrousse, mes chiens ont tués un nombre incalculable de mulots, détruits des nids et des terriers entiers, idem pour les taupes.
par contre en gibier, "seulement" un lièvre, jamais de chevreuil.
(et 3 volailles aussi, mais c'est un problème réglé)
pas que je soit fière de ce "tableau", mais c'est un fait, le chevreuil n'est pas l'espèce la plus dérangée ou menacée par le chien 

le gros problème c'est la présence éventuelles de routes, ça par contre c'est clair et net.

suis pas sure d'etre claire

----------


## malko

> en fait je me demandais, mis à part le risque potentiel pour le chien, en quoi c'était plus gênant de le laisser courser le chevreuil, que de le laisser débusquer les mulots ou les taupes (qui s'en sortent mal en général, contrairement au chevreuil/lièvre).
> visiblement ça, ça choque personne.
> 
> mais c'était juste une réflexion nocturne hein, doit y avoir un truc qui m'échappe


ben les miens ne creusent pas pour les bestioles, mais pour le plaisir de creuser, se dégueulasser et ensuite pouvoir se dorer la pilule dans les trous ou alors pour les trous profonds, ils servent pour jouer à la balle : le chien laisser rouler la balle dans le trou et essaye de l'attraper avant qu'elle atteigne le fond.. stu jeu qu'ils ont inventés tous seuls, mais ça les éclate    ::

----------


## emmajojo

ah oui mais t'as des intellos toi  trop rigolo

moi ils creusent jamais pour rien, sauf à la plage dans le sable.

----------


## lealouboy

> bien sur que vous allez pas les attacher, manquerait plus que ça 
> ma reflexion portait plus sur le fait que tout le monde s'insurge qu'un chien ose courir le chevreuil, car ils doivent rester en paix.
> ben le chevreuil ça lui fait de l'entrainement pour la période de chasse 
> 
> je sais pas mais depuis 8ans que je suis en pleine cambrousse, mes chiens ont tués un nombre incalculable de mulots, détruits des nids et des terriers entiers, idem pour les taupes.
> par contre en gibier, "seulement" un lièvre, jamais de chevreuil.
> (et 3 volailles aussi, mais c'est un problème réglé)
> pas que je soit fière de ce "tableau", mais c'est un fait, le chevreuil n'est pas l'espèce la plus dérangée ou menacée par le chien 
> 
> ...


oui tout à fait je vois ce que tu veux dire    :Embarrassment: k: 
Dans l'esprit j'essaie qu'ils ne tuent personne, et c'est vrai, que le soucis du chevreuil c'est l'accident de la route (autant pour l'automobiliste, les chiens ou le chevreuil)    ::

----------


## emmajojo

> Dans l'esprit j'essaie qu'ils ne tuent personne, et c'est vrai, que le soucis du chevreuil c'est l'accident de la route (autant pour l'automobiliste, les chiens ou le chevreuil)


oui voilà, merci

----------


## emmajojo

croyez le ou pas, mais on rentre de balade, et on a failli se prendre un chevreuil en pleine poire 
on était dans les bois, il est sorti de nulle part, nous a vus, a fait un triple salto arrière, et est reparti dans l'autre sens 
il aurait été moins souple il atterrissait sur nous  faudrait qu'ils regardent où ils vont quand même des fois, saletés de chevreuils 

les chiens sont restés comme ça  , j'ai pu récupérer les deux coureurs avant qu'ils filent.
et moi j'ai bien ri après coup

----------


## malko

> croyez le ou pas, mais on rentre de balade, et on a failli se prendre un chevreuil en pleine poire 
> on était dans les bois, il est sorti de nulle part, nous a vus, a fait un triple salto arrière, et est reparti dans l'autre sens 
> *il aurait été moins souple il atterrissait sur nous*  faudrait qu'ils regardent où ils vont quand même des fois, saletés de chevreuils 
> 
> les chiens sont restés comme ça  , j'ai pu récupérer les deux coureurs avant qu'ils filent.
> et moi j'ai bien ri après coup


donc le chevreuil aussi peut nuire aux promeneurs    ::  

ou alors ils organisent une contre offensive : fais gaffe ça se trouve demain tu vas te faire courser   :lol2:

----------


## lealouboy

Un chevreuil garou    ::  
Ce serait bien, ça calmerait les chiens    ::

----------


## Darkys1

Il y a quelques mois, c'est un cerf qui, surgissant de nulle part, a atterri sur le capot de la voiture d'un de mes collègues. Le cerf est reparti comme si de rien était, la voiture est à la casse.

----------


## yana

je me demande où est l'instinct de survie de certaines animaux   ::  

en tout cas les taupes doivent en avoir 1! on en a presque pas .... mais notre voisin (dès 2-3 m après la barrière, même terrain) en a plein   ::  
ou alors s'est le martellement journalier que mes chiens font en galopant qui les gènes.

----------


## lealouboy

Ce matin, un chevreuil est sorti du bois alors que je venais tout juste de lâcher tout le monde dans le grand pré qui le borde    ::  
A leur habitude, Coyot Boy et Djobi sont partis à sa poursuite malgré mes "AU PIEEEEEEEED", néanmoins ils ont fait demi tour avant de pénétrer dans le bois (un première    :Embarrassment: k:  ), il faut dire que le chevreuil était bien à 200m de nous lorsqu'ils se sont lancés.
Ils étaient donc près de moi en moi d'une minute (poursuite comprise) et j'ai grassement félicité/gagatisé leur retour    ::  

Je pense que le travail fait avec Djobi ces derniers mois, commence à bien porter ses fruits. Pour info je bosse sur la confiance, le renforcement de notre complicité en essayant de lui montrer que je peux être interessante pour elle aussi car Djobi m'ignorait complétement, elle n'était focalisée que sur les 2 autres loulous    ::

----------


## Noemie-

bon ben j'ai plus qu'à lire tous le post, et je rejoins le club, hier un chevreuil m'a débouillé devant mon nez, téquila ni une ni 2 a couru après, elel a pourtant un rappel nickel, mais les chats et les trus qui courrent, non ça le fait pas   ::  

je l'ai appelé, elel est revenue après 2 minutes interminable pour moi, et là sur le coup je l'ai grondé pour plus qu'elle recommence mais ensuite je me suis dis que c'était pas bien parce que la prochaine fois elle reviendra plus du tout    ::

----------


## lealouboy

j'avais vécu 1 an et demi sans poursuite et ce matin, une petite rechute pour Djobi  :: 

Avec la pluie il faisait plus sombre que d'habitude et je n'ai pas vu les 2 chevreuils en plein milieu du pré qui bouffait le raison du voisin  ::  

Daïs les a déplacés sans faire exprès, et ils sont sortis juste sous le nez de Djobi... Mon erreur a été de la laisser trop s'éloigner (elle était à 2/300 mètres).
Par contre, elle est partie cool, pas ventre à terre comme avant.

Daïs est revenu de suite, elle ne s'interesse pas aux chevreuils en fait, je l'ai remarqué plusieurs fois.

Et Coyot, qui était resté prés de moi, s'est retourné pour me consulter, puis a regardé vers les chevreuils qui pénétraient dans la forêt avec un air du genre "pffffffffff ah ouais nan, sont trop loins  :: "

Djobi est partie 1 ou 2 minutes mais pas plus, elle a vite renoncé.


J'espère surtout qu'ils ne vont rebasculer du côté obscur de la force  ::

----------


## itchika

::  J'imagine bien la scène et les réactions des différents chiens.  :: 

Bah, le viticulteur pourra te remercier, ici ils pestent tous contre les sangliers qui viennent manger le raisin (et c'est vrai qu'ils peuvent se manger une vigne entière ces bestiaux!)

----------


## blush

Quand on avait Louve en FA cest elle qui embarquait Nashoba dans ses courses poursuites, ou simplement sur des pistes. 
A lyon pas bcp de soucis, enfin si une fois, elle est partis derriere une chevre sauvage... pfff nashoba est revenu au pied, je l'ai attaché et suis parti derriere Louve, comme une deraté, pied nus ( mes sandales aux pieds, j'etais sur de me peter la tronche. donc je les ai enlevé ). Je me suis retrouvé pied nus dans la foret, derriere la chevre et louve, jai reussi a chopé les deux, pour voir si la chevre n'avais rien, parce que louve a quand meme chopé la pauvre au cou. 

Et sinon ca arrivais qu'ils se barraient dans la montagne entre 20 minutes et une heure... ben faut prendre son mal en patience...  :Frown:  
Ils revenaient toujours !

----------


## lealouboy

Ce matin, encore une anecdote  :: 

On croise régulièrement des chevreuils mais si j'anticipe, pas de soucis...

Là, j'entendais des bruits de feuille sur ma gauche et j'ai l'habitude puisque Daïs ne reste pas sur le chemin mais à quelques mètres dans le bois. Je n'y prête pas attention jusqu'à ce que j'entende aussi du bruit à droite. Je me dis "tiens, j'ai pas capté qu'elle a traversé"...

Normal, ce n'était pas elle  ::  D'un coup, Coyot Et Djobi démarrent et pénétrent dans le bois... Je rappelle, Djobi s'immobilise et Coyot contourne le bois en restant sur le chemin...
Le chevreuil traverse sous mon nez, à 5 mètres...

Les chiens reviennent, ils ne l'ont même pas vu ces couillons  ::  Mais ils sont tout foufous/contents à cause de l'odeur...

Coyot Boy prend immédiatement le contre, comme d'habitude  ::  Avec de tels chasseurs, les animaux de la forêt n'ont pas de soucis à se faire  :: 

Daïs est revenue tranquille de là où elle sniffait derrière (et à gauche donc), et elle ne s'est rendue compte de rien  ::

----------


## flomyspra

Je pense qu'il y a un petit truc qui peut marcher pour pas que les chevreuils s'approchent trop des chiens et leur donnent une tentation de poursuite, ce sont les grelots. Mes 2 chiennes qui sont lâchés en ont un chacune à cause de la chasse et en général on ne voit pas de chevreuils ou autre gibier quand elles l'ont, ça les prévient de notre arrivée. Les odeurs sont quand même là mais avec Dolma ma chasseuse qui est aussi plutôt obéissante, j'arrive à la faire revenir si elle n'a que les odeurs, par contre, si on a vu le chevreuil pour le moment, la tentation est trop forte, elle lui part derrière, heureusement elle revient toujours mais parfois 10-15 mn après être partie. L'avantage avec le grelot, même si ils partent, car avant cette année, ça m'est arrivé, mais elle a mûri ma louloutte elle ne le fait plus avec seulement l'odeur, c'est qu'on se fait moins de soucis, on les entend au moins revenir ou même courir si ils ne sont pas trop loin.

----------


## lealouboy

Au départ j'en mettais... Le soucis c'est que ça fait aboyer tous les chiens du "quartier" (chiens de chasse)  ::  
Et souvent ça les ameute, et comme mon mâle est tout moyen sociable, j'ai vite arrêté  :: 

Mais en effet, c'est une super solution  ::

----------


## didou752

J'ai juste vu ton titre, et j'ai trouvé LA solution pour qu'ils ne te quittent plus des yeux tes loulous:

----------


## lealouboy

> J'ai juste vu ton titre, et j'ai trouvé LA solution pour qu'ils ne te quittent plus des yeux tes loulous:


 :: 

Faudrait peut être aussi que je me roule dans la crotte de chevreuil  ::

----------


## itchika

Vive l'équipe de fins limiers!  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Bon ben je crois que c'est reparti  :: 

Je ne sais pas si c'est le froid mais mes chiens sont beaucoup énervés en ce moment  :: 

Ce matin, au détour d'un bois et d'un pré, il y avait 5/6 chevreuils et tout le monde est parti dans tous les sens  :: 

Daïs a couru mais n'est pas vraiment partie, Coyot Boy les a poursuivis un peu mais, à mon avis, en voyant qu'il y avait des ronces dans le bois, a renoncé très vite mais cette peste de Djobi n'est revenue que 5 minutes plus tard  :: 

J'avoue que je n'ai plus d'idée et que ça me gonfle de devoir les tenir en laisse alors qu'ils ont tant besoin de se défouler (mais bon c'est la solution la plus sécurisante pour tout le monde)...

----------


## Noemie-

Téquila est pareil en ce moment, je pense à cause de la neige, elle sent encore + les traces et part au quart de tour. 

Elle revient toujours, tant qu'il n'y a pas de routes autour, je ne m'inquiète plu... de toute façon je ne peux rien faire, alors tant pis, au moins elle se défoule.

----------


## sylviana

ça me fait penser que l'autre jour, on se balade en forêt et j'entends du bruit sur un chemin parallèle. Je tourne la tête et voit un truc blanc qui s'agite. Pour moi, c'est un gars qui court avec un bonnet blanc sur la tête. Comme les deux chemins se croisent un peu plus loin, je rattache tout le monde pour éviter que le gars se paye la frousse de sa vie. J'arrive au croisement... et ce qui nous passe sous le nez, c'est pas un mec, mais un chevreuil. Le truc blanc, c'était pas un bonnet, mais un cul de chevreuil  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Sylviana, merci pour ce fou rire un dimanche matin  :: 
Y a donc des types avec des têtes de cul par chez toi  :: 

 :: 

Vos chiens sont plus "chauds" aussi alors, en ce moment  :: 

Mon copain me disait aussi que les chevreuils s'étaient rapprochés de mon coin de balade car il y a de quoi bien s'abriter de la pluie. Et comme il a plu non stop pendant 72h ....

----------


## Houitie

C'est là que je prends conscience du bonheur d'avoir Hestia, au début elle courait après tout, maintenant je siffle une fois elle est au pied. Pour lui apprendre je me planquait (bien planqué hein) à chaque fois qu'elle sortait de mon champ de vision

----------


## Noemie-

ahah syl  :: 

Oula le coup de se planquer avev Téquila c'est juste de l'amusement pour elle, elle a un flaire de ouf et elle arrive à me pister peu importe où je me cache donc aucune inquiétude pour elle si elle ne me voit plu dans son champs de vision, elle m'a toujours dans son champs de flaire  ::

----------


## lealouboy

> C'est là que je prends conscience du bonheur d'avoir Hestia, au début elle courait après tout, maintenant je siffle une fois elle est au pied. Pour lui apprendre je me planquait (bien planqué hein) à chaque fois qu'elle sortait de mon champ de vision


Les miens, ils s'en cassent  ::  C'est trop tard pour leur faire croire que je pourrais les laisser là  ::

----------


## lealouboy

Ô miracle  :: 

Ils m'écoutent (ou m'entendent  :: ) de nouveau  :: 

Ce matin, il y a eu 2 chevreuils, ils étaient tout excités par l'odeur mais personne n'a taillé  :: 


* Note pour ce soir : prendre la température pour vérifier que les chiens ne sont pas souffrants *

----------

